# java3d und co. HELP!



## chauken (5. Nov 2007)

hi leute 

also ich wollt mit java 3d ein open source projekt aufgreifen und dann ein 3d browserspiel daraus machen habe mir java 3d gesaugt c++ und gamestudio dazu notepad++ und java-editor und angeschaut gamestudio hab ich wieder entfernt

nun meine frage java saugen java3d einbringen dann java-editor oder notepad++ was is besser geeignet oder ganz was anderes? welche programme sollte ich mir noch saugen und in welcher reihenfolge - wie muss ich sie verknüpfen oder machen die es automatisch?

programmier ich ausschliesslich mit codes?

wie öffne ich xml bin png bitmap programmbibliothek lua dat 
wofür sind diese und wie kann ich mit ihnen arbeiten sie verändern verwenden

kennt jemand eine einführungswebsite oder bin ich hier schon halbwegs richtig?



bitte spart euch posts wie und versucht mir und andern lesern hier top tips zu geben thx

hast du dir das überlegt
lern erstmal die basics
das schaffst du nichtmal in 2 jahren 
fang mal mit pacman und co. an
und was weiss ich noch alles...


----------



## chauken (5. Nov 2007)

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Java_Standard:_OpenGL

jogl interessiert sicher den ein oder andern bitte aber auch infos dazu zu den obigen fragen


----------



## tuxedo (5. Nov 2007)

Was willst du mit "java-editor oder notepad++"

Nimm eine korrekte IDE. Eclipse oder Netbeans wären mal ein Anfang.

Und wirklich: Lern erstmal die Basics. Ohne Basics kommst du schnell an einen Punkt wo du komplett von vorne anfangen musst (bzw. solltest) weil du in einer Design-Sackgasse bist, weil du (noch) keine Ahnung von Programmstrukturen hast.

Alles in allem war dein Text nicht gerade einfach zu lesen. Satzzeichen und die Shift-Taste scheinen dir fremd zu sein?! 

- Alex


----------



## chauken (5. Nov 2007)

hmm ein anfang  danke meine icq 411843172 hab mir mal netbeans gesaugt sieht gamestudio ähnlich

ps: basics lern ich wenn ich alle programme hab und sie verknüpft habe
learning by doing
ps: bio chemie mathe physik 
du gewöhnst dich schnell an die schreibweise und ist für foren äusserst sinnvoll - gelegentlich wirst du bei mir auch ein , finden meist aber - oder () - *


----------



## tuxedo (6. Nov 2007)

chauken hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm ein anfang  danke meine icq 411843172 hab mir mal netbeans gesaugt sieht gamestudio ähnlich


Deine ICQ-Nummer brauch ich nicht, danke. 



> ps: basics lern ich wenn ich alle programme hab und sie verknüpft habe
> learning by doing


Spricht nix dagegen. Empfehlen kann ich dir das Javabuch von Guido Krüger (www.javabuch.de) und "Java ist auch eine Insel" (http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/)



> ps: bio chemie mathe physik
> du gewöhnst dich schnell an die schreibweise und ist für foren äusserst sinnvoll - gelegentlich wirst du bei mir auch ein , finden meist aber - oder () - *



Was haben die Schulfächer mit einer liderlichen Zeichensetzung und Rechtschreibung zu tun? Ich will  mich an deine Schreibweise nicht gewöhnen (und viele andere sicher auch nicht). Ich/wir bin/sind schon länger hier. Wenn sich hier jemand an etwas gewöhnen muss/sollte, dann bist du das, der sich auf den allgemeinen Umgang hier im Forum anpassen muss/sollte.
Wenn du hier Hilfe erwartest, dann sei bitte so gut und versuch die anzupassen und versuche deine Sätze wenigstens einigermaßen leserlich zu präsentieren. Sonst stehst du nämlich schnell allein im Wald. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2007)

alex die icq is für alle

ps: schonmal an therapeutische hilfe gedacht? 

falls du lesen kannst hab eigentlich gebeten das solche user wie du das spammen hier sein lassen sollt ich vielleicht ma über icq nem mod schreiben 

die insel hab ik schon und die fächer sollten ironisch symbolisieren das ich von grammatik nix halte... 

ZUSATZFRAGE für den ersten post

wie wichtig ist für mich vrml?

alex bitte lasse deine probleme nicht in form von will keiner wissen hier los ok


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2007)

in der Form werden alle antworten, also erhälst du keine Antworten mehr  :bloed:


----------



## tuxedo (6. Nov 2007)

Die Sache mit "therapeutische hilfe" nehm ich mal als persönliche Beleidigung entgegen. Danke hierfür. 

Spammen oder nicht spammen: Du suchst hilfe, willst aber die ersten 90% auf dem Weg zum Ergebnis überspringen. Das ist wie mit dem Kopf durch den Stahlbeton zu wollen. Und dann auch noch schreiben "bitte spart euch posts wie  ..." gleicht einem "Nein Danke für den gut gemeinten Tipp, dass der Schädel bricht wenn man ihn Stundenlang gegen eine Stahlbetonwand donnert. Das stört mich nicht". 

Wenn du Physik und Mathe als Fächer, in denen es keine Grammatik gibt abstempelst, dann gibst du damit Preis dass du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast. Beide Themengebiete stecken voller Grammatik.

Bzgl. deiner Zusatzfrage:

Woher sollen wir wissen ob und wie *DIR *vrml wichtig ist? VRML ist nur ein der möglichen Alternativebn um 3D Gebilde zu produzieren. 

Und was ich zu tun und zu lassen hab, wirst du hier nicht entscheiden. Hierfür gibt's Moderatoren die "den guten Ton wahren".

Von meiner Seite war's das dann. Lern die Basics, google nach 3D Tutorials (oder mal hier im Forum schauen) und komm wieder wenn du begriffen hast was Mathematik/Physik mit Grammatik und Netiquette im Forum gemeinsam haben.

- Alex

P.S. Danke @slaterb ...


----------

